# My life is sooooo Pointless.....



## casiocasio10 (Mar 8, 2013)

084 by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr


----------



## mishele (Mar 8, 2013)

You were put on this earth to entertain my friend!! lol


----------



## PropilotBW (Mar 8, 2013)

Please entertain with a shirt on.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 8, 2013)

Every Court needs a Jester.


----------



## casiocasio10 (Mar 8, 2013)

The O.P photo is funny in ways you don't even know


----------



## casiocasio10 (Mar 8, 2013)

Someone on 4chan just told me too kill myself


----------



## mishele (Mar 8, 2013)

That probably wouldn't be a good idea.


----------



## rexbobcat (Mar 8, 2013)

PropilotBW said:


> Please entertain with a shirt on.



Metrosexuality is going out of style ya know. Some people have better things to do than fight against their genetics. But, of course, there will always be those who like that prepubescent look.  Whatever.

OP, people are generally fairly predictable. You are an exception.


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 8, 2013)

rexbobcat said:


> PropilotBW said:
> 
> 
> > Please entertain with a shirt on.
> ...



I would say he is very predictable!


----------



## rexbobcat (Mar 8, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> I would say he is very predictable!



Predictably unpredictable maybe. Lol


----------



## casiocasio10 (Mar 8, 2013)

I should have kept my shirt on because not having a shirt on is all people see....


----------



## manaheim (Mar 8, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> rexbobcat said:
> 
> 
> > PropilotBW said:
> ...



Yeah, I'm pretty bored of the routine, already.


----------



## casiocasio10 (Mar 8, 2013)

manaheim said:


> Yeah, I'm pretty bored of the routine, already.



Yeah... I have kind of hit a brick wall with my cybercomedy....

I don't know what to do anymore...


----------



## mishele (Mar 8, 2013)

We like turtles here....just sayin


----------



## Mully (Mar 8, 2013)

I never thought you were funny..pathetic for sure


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Mar 8, 2013)

Needs more cowbell


----------



## mishele (Mar 8, 2013)

I love cowbell.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Mar 8, 2013)

mishele said:


> I love cowbell.



I love that you love cowbell


----------



## manaheim (Mar 8, 2013)

casiocasio10 said:


> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I'm pretty bored of the routine, already.
> ...



Well... do you have any real photos to share?  Not goofy ones of you with beer and lacking a shirt?


----------



## TATTRAT (Mar 9, 2013)

OP, you remind me of one of the characters from the show "The Trailer Park Boys". 

Also, doesn't 4chan tell 99% of people to kill themselves? 

You really need to brush up on the trolling skills, as well as the photography skills. Both have ran their course pretty quickly,  wouldn't ya say? You should combine the 2 and create a blog, a parody blog, like the Onion, but for you and your daily shenanigans. Being a one trick (though multiple shots) pony won't work for long.....and you know how fast it's over when it comes to the www. Hell, you're already almost stale here already.

Anywho, have fun. Do what you do. We only go around this rock once. Show more nipple.


----------



## casiocasio10 (Mar 9, 2013)

manaheim said:


> Well... do you have any real photos to share?  Not goofy ones of you with beer and lacking a shirt?




That's not really a beer.... It just looks like one.... But anyways... I on't get what your staying by "REAL PHOTOS" but i think i would haft to say no... About 90% of my photos are of just me goofing off...  Or photos of my friends or of my kitty's....





Untitled by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr





Reese by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr






Reese by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr






Reese by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr





My neigbor aldan (k5633) by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr





phishy by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr




031 by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr




058 by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr




Casio and Skylar. by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr




Untitled by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr




Untitled by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr





Skylar.... and Christopher.. by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr







Hair Salon. by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr

What do you think of this:



005 by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr




DSCI0029 by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr




p1050249 by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr




Pellow by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr




p1050240 by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr




peter and amy by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr




peter and amy (3) by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr




peter and amy (2) by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr




peter by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr




peter (2) by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr




amy by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr




peter (3) by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr




peter (4) by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr


----------



## Ron Evers (Mar 9, 2013)

casiocasio10 said:


> I should have kept my shirt on because not having a shirt on is all people see....



Not true, I see up your nose.  :er:


----------



## Ron Evers (Mar 9, 2013)

Mully said:


> I never thought you were funny..pathetic for sure



You mus admit he is good @ shopping.


----------



## casiocasio10 (Mar 9, 2013)

Ron Evers said:


> casiocasio10 said:
> 
> 
> > I should have kept my shirt on because not having a shirt on is all people see....
> ...




OK... so shirt on.............. noose pointed so you can't see up it... check









Kitty on the well by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr


----------



## manaheim (Mar 9, 2013)

Kitty isn't bad... but I guess I'm just wondering why you're even on a photography forum at all then?


----------



## Mully (Mar 9, 2013)

Where else but a photography forum would people make comments on stupid pictures.


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 9, 2013)

Mully said:


> Where else but a photography forum would people make comments on stupid pictures.



Facebook


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Mar 9, 2013)

I guess no fun is allowed in the "Just for Fun" gallery, eh?


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 9, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> Mully said:
> 
> 
> > Where else but a photography forum would people make comments on stupid pictures.
> ...



Hey Casio, your Facebook says you went to MIT? Seriously?


----------



## casiocasio10 (Mar 9, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > Mully said:
> ...




yes...  Seriously




casio (16) by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 9, 2013)

casiocasio10 said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > pixmedic said:
> ...



Anybody can buy a T-Shirt! All I did was ask a question!

http://store.thecoop.com/coopstore/...thod=ExpandMenu&categoryuno=398&parentuno=376

http://www.project571.com/mit_engineers_apparel.html

Mit T Shirts | Mit Shirts & Tee's - CafePress


----------



## casiocasio10 (Mar 9, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> Anybody can buy a T-Shirt, dude!



I DON'T CARE WHAT YOU BELIEVE or don't believe...

Not one flying donkey ball....


So... let flow the on slot of personal insults this time because of cyber stalking me from here to facebook


----------



## Ron Evers (Mar 9, 2013)

Deleted my reply.


----------



## casiocasio10 (Mar 9, 2013)

Yeah.. i went to M.i.t... but i could not cut the mustard... got to stressed could not keep up with the work... go hocked on speed ended getting busted by the police for buying pills.... That what you want to hear a-holes?

God damn it...

Why you got such a bug up your ass over me dudes?


It's the INTERNET!!!!!

CHILL THE F OUT!





M.I.T RAIDO ONE by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr





16 floors underground by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr




casio 2 by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr




DSCI0157 by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr




. by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr





. by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr




PC190151.JPG by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr





click, click, click by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr





Untitled by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 9, 2013)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> I guess no fun is allowed in the "Just for Fun" gallery, eh?


"Just for Fun" is just code for "don't critique this" - it's not actually supposed to be fun.


----------



## casiocasio10 (Mar 9, 2013)

O|||||||O said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > I guess no fun is allowed in the "Just for Fun" gallery, eh?
> ...






CASIO FACEPALM! by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 9, 2013)

Love the facepalm!


----------



## casiocasio10 (Mar 9, 2013)

O|||||||O said:


> Love the facepalm!




Thank you...  I try to do my own spin of most internet memes...


it's odd where this topic has gone to...


The O.P photo is a parody of internet people who are so publicly prod of there peevishness...


It's not a beer can... It's a fleshlight... It's a sex toy...


----------



## deeky (Mar 11, 2013)

casiocasio10 said:


> So you want to be a comedian.  If it has taken three pages of responses before you finally had to explain the intended schtick yourself, it's not working.  Keep working on your material....


----------



## casiocasio10 (Mar 11, 2013)

i fingered someone would  know what it was


----------



## Michael79 (Mar 11, 2013)

Damn you're on facebook, you need to post that link.


----------



## casiocasio10 (Mar 11, 2013)

Michael79 said:


> Damn you're on facebook, you need to post that link.



Na....


----------

